# Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply.



## A4george (Apr 23, 1999)

Is there any way at all to cycle the ABS pump without the VagCom and without engaging the ABS while hard braking?
I think I read a previous post that said something about pumping the brakes numerous times and then starting the car or something like that.
It is a MKIV GOLF. Please, let me know...


----------



## A4george (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (A4george)*

Anybody? If the answer is definitely "NO WAY", that would be helpful too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (A4george)*

I don't know of any way to do it without VAG-COM or a factory diagnostic tool.
The good news is, unless you have let the ABS pump go completely dry, there should be no need to do anything other than bleed the brakes in the conventional manner.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. ([email protected])*

You can do that with the VAG-COM. Go into the ABS module and then into basic settings. It's block 1 or 2 I believe. I've done it many times when I bleed my brakes.


----------



## A4george (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (reflexgti)*

Thanks much. I suspected that the VAG-COM is the ONLY right way and now it seems to be confirmed. Guess I gotta get me a VAG-COM...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (A4george)*

Yay!


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yay!









BOOOOOO!
back from the dead post. After all these years this is still the ONLY way to cycle the pump?? Can't I just jumper power on it? it's a pump, not a complicated thing









I raised this because last year my MC died and I know for sure the shop didnt' cycle the ABS. I've jsut lived with it abd the pedals is still kinda soft, unlike my wifes car which bites quick. I wanna fix it for good. if the shop dud asked me if I wanted to delete the ABS I would bee all over it.


_Modified by LC5P_GLX at 7:30 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (A4george)*

What does this do?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (kickice24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickice24* »_What does this do?

If air gets into the ABS valve block (run MC dry during bleeding or having to replace either the MC or ABS valve block) then the only way to get that air out is to make the ABS valve cycle using the VAG COM during bleeding. If you've not let air into the ABS, then good ol pressure/vaccum or pump the pedal bleeding is all that's needed to flush fluid (as reccomended by VW every two years).


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (spitpilot)*

Ok. I just flushed my system with the power bleeder, so I should be good? I thought maybe it was something you do after the fact.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Cycling the ABS pump w/o VagCom? Please reply. (kickice24)*

question still stands... there is absolutely no way to run the pump without VAGCOM/Rosstech?


----------

